# how do i remove stock spoiler???



## 7moon12 (Oct 1, 2007)

hi guys, i'd like to remove the stock rear spoiler on my '04 gto-our goat's appear to be one of the few cars(i.m.o)that actually look better without the wing. so i what are the steps to do this?thought i'd check before i tried to remove it myself and screwed something up. thanks as always guys!!!


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

First off, you should pop a plastic rivet or two around the trunk lid on the passenger side of the car.
Second find the brake light plug that is mounted between the trunk lid and the lining and unplug it. Pliers are a great help at reaching it if you have big hands.
Third unscrew the 4 screws (2 on either side) of the spoiler. Have someone to hold the spoiler when you loosen it so it doesn't slide around and scratch the paint.
And finally pull the brake light plug through the big hole.


----------



## 7moon12 (Oct 1, 2007)

*thanks for help bastrop!!! will there be holes left...*

on deck lid that need to be filled in at a body shop once i remove the wing???


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Yes there will be.


----------



## 7moon12 (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the help judge!!!


----------

